# Mini Cheesecake Disaster



## Vegas Girl (Nov 28, 2004)

The day before Thanksgiving, I tried making those mini cheesecakes, you know the kind where you put a vanilla wafer in the bottom of a little cupcake liner?  I baked at 350 for 17 minutes like the directions said, until the cheesecake was barely set.

I always taste new recipes before I bring them somewhere....when I peeled away the liner, the wafer on the bottom was completely burned black!  I tried another one and it was the same thing.  I never even smelled them burning.  I made 24 and had already decorated the tops of them, then they had to be thrown away!   

My mom and sister have made them successfully.....has anyone else had the bottoms burn like that?

Any other dessert suggestions I could use for the rest of the box of vanilla wafers?


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2004)

Holy cow! That totally SUCKS! I can't believe that they burned! Do you have an oven thermometer? Check and see if your oven was too hot. 

As for the using the rest of the box of wafers, I would crush them and use them as a base for something else. Nanaimo bars work well with vanilla wafers instead of graham crumbs. Good luck.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5231&highlight=nanaimo+bars


----------



## merstarr (Nov 28, 2004)

Use them as a crust instead of a graham cracker crust for a key lime pie, cheesecake bars/squares, or, if you have enough vanilla wafers left, use them as a crust for a regular size cheesecake. I have a great recipe for a key lime pie, plus one for key lime cheesecake squares (I use regular limes for both). Let me know if you want either recipe.
Also, see wildcat97's post for "Southern Style Banana Pudding."


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2004)

If you place your muffin tin into a water bath, it will keep the cookie safe while the cheesecake sets.  The water cant' rise above it's boiling point tempeatrue and therefore deeps the tin from getting hot enough to burn the vanilla wafer..

Also, instead of using vanilla wafers, you could fill phillo dough shells with the custard and bake.  This works very well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Vegas Girl (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't have an oven thermometer, but my oven doesn't run hot.  In fact, most things I bake take a little longer than they say.

I didn't bake them in a muffin tin.  I had them on a cookie sheet because that's what the recipe from Nestle told me to do.  It was a recipe using their new swirled chocolate chips.  The tops of them looked so cute too.

Merstarr, I would like the recipe for the keylime cheesecake squares.  I love anything with cream cheese.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 28, 2004)

Vegas Girl said:
			
		

> I don't have an oven thermometer, but my oven doesn't run hot.  In fact, most things I bake take a little longer than they say.
> 
> I didn't bake them in a muffin tin.  I had them on a cookie sheet because that's what the recipe from Nestle told me to do.  It was a recipe using their new swirled chocolate chips.  The tops of them looked so cute too.
> 
> ...



Vegas Girl, 

Did you use a dark nonstick baking sheet by any chance? That would account for the overbrowning on the bottom. Dark pans conduct more heat than shiny ones, so the temperature needs to be decreased by 25 degrees when using them.

Here's the Key Lime Cheesecake Squares recipe. It's delicious. Although I used regular limes, it was ever so slightly too tart for me, so next time I'll add another Tbsp of sugar, but it was perfect for all the other reviewers. Of course if you wish, you can use an all vanilla wafer crust instead of the one that's listed, which uses part vanilla wafers and part graham crackers.

KEY LIME CHEESECAKE SQUARES 

List of Ingredients
---CRUST--- 
1/2 cup crushed graham wafers or graham wafer crumbs 
1/2 cup crushed vanilla wafers or vanilla wafer crumbs 
1/4 cup ground blanched almonds 
1/4 cup butter 

---FILLING--- 
8 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1 large egg 
2 teaspoons grated lime zest 
1/2 cup key lime juice, freshly squeezed* (I used regular lime juice, freshly squeezed)
1 teaspoon tapioca starch or cornstarch (I used cornstarch)

CRUST---------. 
1. Preheat oven to 350 F degrees. (325 F for dark pans).
2. In a mixing bowl, combine graham wafer crumbs, vanilla wafer crumbs and ground almonds. 
3. Cut in butter using a pastry blender or a fork until mixture is crumbly. 
4. Prepare a 9 inch x 9 inch oven-proof casserole dish by spraying inside with a vegetable spray. 
5. Press wafer mixture firmly in bottom of casserole dish. 
6. Bake in preheated oven for 15 minutes. 

FILLING----------. 
1. In a mixing bowl using an electric mixer, beat softened cream cheese, sugar and egg until smooth. 
2. Add lime juice, grated lime zest and tapioca starch and beat until smooth and creamy. 
3. Spread mixture evenly over baked crust. 
4. Return to oven and bake at for 25 to 30 minutes or until set. 
5. Cool on wire rack. 
6. Chill in refrigerator for at least 1 hour before cutting into squares to serve. 
7. If desired, decorate top of cheesecake with pieces of lime or halved small fresh strawberries or quartered maraschino cherries (red and green). 

*Note from poster: You can also use regular lime juice or use bottled key lime juice. 

Makes 36 one and a half inch squares 

Source: William (Uncle Bill) Anatooskin (Recipezaar)


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 28, 2004)

350 seems high for a cheesecake.  I bake at, depending on recipe, between 250 and 325.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2004)

I looked at the recipe that I use for mini cheesecakes and it had the same temperature as your recipe.  The only difference I noticed was the baking method.  The recipe I have used a regular muffin tin and paper cups.  So, that might have been the problem.  By the way I thought that the recipe from Nestle looked so good that I will have to give it a try.  Good Luck!!   

http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/detail.aspx?ID=129472


----------



## Vegas Girl (Nov 28, 2004)

I used a shiny pan with "air holes" underneath.

Thanks for the recipe.  What's the best way to crush the wafers into fine crumbs?  They seem stronger and harder than graham crackers.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 28, 2004)

Vegas Girl said:
			
		

> I used a shiny pan with "air holes" underneath.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.  What's the best way to crush the wafers into fine crumbs?  They seem stronger and harder than graham crackers.



I always use a food processor - that's the easiest method. If you don't have one, place them in a plastic bag and use a rolling pin.

If you make the squares, let me know how they turn out!


----------



## Ardge (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey VG, I made three platters of them for Thanksgiving.  (Here is one.  Click on it.  It gets big!!  LOL)  I had no problems whatsoever.  Is the recipe just like the one I posted in my thread that crewsk made for me a few weeks ago?

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5382

RJ


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi, ardge

If you look in the previous post that I made you will find a link for the recipe that vegas girl used.  

SC


----------



## Vegas Girl (Nov 29, 2004)

The recipe I used only called for a half cup of sugar, and vanilla extract.

I don't have a food processor, guess I'll have to use a rolling pin.

I will try to make those in the next few weeks, thanks.


----------

